# What are SARMs anyway?



## bubbagump (Oct 12, 2012)

What are sarms? And when do you use them? I have read a little about them but the info was pretty technical and I didn't understand it really.


----------



## Omegareign (Oct 12, 2012)

I like using sarms during pct, helps with the coming down mentally for me.    Here is a definition straight from wiki.  Not too technical there.  

They are intended to have the same kind of effects as androgenic drugs like anabolic steroids but be much more selective in their action,[1] allowing them to be used for many more clinical indications than the relatively limited legitimate uses that anabolic steroids are currently approved for.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 12, 2012)

An important note about SARMS is the amount of suppression of the HPTA is non-existent. 

I think that guys that want to hop on gear, but is a bit early for them should maybe try osta or s4 first.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 12, 2012)

they are chemicals, anabolic, but not to the extent of oil based inj's.


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 13, 2012)

So are they suppressive?


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 13, 2012)

bubbagump said:


> So are they suppressive?



Not in a normal dose but they begin to have some of the sides of inj. test at extremely high doses.

They are great for bridging and also for PCT - for all you young fuckers who have PCT...

Respect,
Vette


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 2, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Not in a normal dose but they begin to have some of the sides of inj. test at extremely high doses.
> 
> They are great for bridging and also for PCT - for all you young fuckers who have PCT...
> 
> ...




Thanks Vette. What would be an extremely high dose? 
I am looking at the TRT option and may be going that route.


----------



## SuperBane (Nov 21, 2012)

So would Ostarine be a good thing to include in pct?
Why or why not? Dose and duration?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 21, 2012)

Superman said:


> So would Ostarine be a good thing to include in pct?
> Why or why not? Dose and duration?



Hell yes. It's not suppressive but will keep you strong and therefore in better spirits. 30mg per day thru the whole pct


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 21, 2012)

it will help keep strength up.  you may lean out a bit, it is supressive.   very little, being on clomid/nolva will make it nothing tho.  you will recover fine, you ll just hold more of the gains.

igf LR3/peg mgf/osta is a dam good bridge.


----------

